# Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor



## messiundtor (26. Februar 2015)

*Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Hallo Leute,

vorerst, falls dieser Thread in ein anderes Unterforum gehört bitte ich die Mods es zu verschieben.

Also meine Frage wäre, ob es eine Alternative möglichkeit gibt Ambilight für PC Monitore nachzurüsten.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Wenn du einfach nur ein Licht um den Monitor haben willst, kannst du LED Leisten.
Aber eine dynamische Anpassung an die Farbe dessen was gerade auf dem Monitor angezeigt wird, wird wohl eher nicht gehen.


----------



## buggs001 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Doch, gibt es etwas.
Eigentlich einiges.
Von Spielereien, bei denen Du Dir eine offene Platine auf die Rückseite vom Monitor klebst, bis zu etwas "professionelleren" Ausführungen.

Ich habe mir diese Ausführung bestellt:
Lightpack â€” ambient backlight for your displays by Woodenshark

Den Preis finde ich vertretbar.
Wurde aus Hong Kong versandt und hat ca. 3 Wochen gedauer bis es gestern bei mir eingetroffen ist.
Ich komme wahrscheinlich jedoch erst am Wochenende bzw. auch erst nächste Woche zur Montage, obwohl diese lt. Beschreibung und meiner Einschätzung nach in 1/2 bis Stunde erledigt sein sollte. (wird aufgeklebt)
In der Kurzanleitung habe ich gesehen, dass es verschiedene Möglichkeiten zur Montage gibt: nur seitlich, seitlich + oben, seitlich + oben +unten.
Ich nehme mal an, dass ist in der Software dann ein zu stellen.

Wie gesagt, liegt leider noch herum.
Ich kann mich aber gerne wieder melden, sobald ich die Beleuchtung montiert und getestet habe.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Auf jeden Fall interessant, wusste garnicht dass es sowas gibt.


----------



## Kusanar (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Handwerklich geschickte Leute können sich das auch selbst basteln, geht mit dem RasPI auch: ambi-tv - Ambilight für HDMI Quellen


----------



## ricoroci (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*



buggs001 schrieb:


> Doch, gibt es etwas.
> Eigentlich einiges.
> Von Spielereien, bei denen Du Dir eine offene Platine auf die Rückseite vom Monitor klebst, bis zu etwas "professionelleren" Ausführungen.
> 
> ...



Ich bitte wirklich um einen Bericht


----------



## Kusanar (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Also so teile wie das LightPack-Dingens hab ich schon mal billiger gesehen, hab jetzt bloss auf die schnelle keinen Link parat. Der Nachteil an diesem System ist, dass du immer einen Rechner mit USB-Anschluß brauchst. Willst du für Signale von PS4 / PS3 oder von deinem BluRay-Player diese Ambilight-Lösung nutzen, kannst du das Teil knicken.

Mit der von mir oben geposteten Bastellösung kannst du dich direkt ins HDMI-Kabel einklinken und bist nicht abhängig davon, die Bildsignale von einem Rechner oder Android-Device zu bekommen!


----------



## ricoroci (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Allerdings habe ich keine Grundkenntnisse beim Pi, da ich diese Lösung schon in betracht gezogen hatte.


----------



## Kusanar (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Ich ja auch nicht, aber wenn ich mir die Anleitung so durchlese, traue ich mich da als technikaffiner Mensch schon drüber. Allein den Mehrwert, aus jedem x-beliebigen HDMI-Signal mein Ambilight zu steuern, wärs mir wert, dass ich mich ein wenig mit Raspbian rumschlagen muss


----------



## ricoroci (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Da bin ich aber auch ein wenig skeptisch was die Signalqualität angeht.
Für den Pc finde ich die obere Lösung schöner. 
Und so bringt mir beides am TV nichts, da ich über den integrierten Sat Reciever schaue.
Ergo kein USB und auch kein HDMI signal


----------



## Kusanar (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber auch ein wenig skeptisch was die Signalqualität angeht.



An der Bildqualität wird sich nix ändern. Der Splitter verdoppelt nur das Signal. HDMI ist DIGITAL, entweder du bekommst ne 0 oder ne 1, da kann am Signal nichts schlechter werden. Vorrausgesetzt du nimmst nicht gerade den letzten Billigsdorfer-Splitter, der dir HDCP verwirft und was weiß ich noch für Sachen mit dem HDMI-Signal anstellt...



ricoroci schrieb:


> Und so bringt mir beides am TV nichts, da ich über den integrierten Sat Reciever schaue.
> Ergo kein USB und auch kein HDMI signal



Ja, da nützt dann leider nur ein eingebautes Ambilight was 
Wobei, wenn deine Glotze auch gleichzeitig einen Ausgang zur Verfügung stellt, könnte es ja mit dem Selbstbau-Kit trotzdem noch klappen.


----------



## ricoroci (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Stimmt das mit dem Splitter klingt logisch. 

Ich habe zwar 2 Sat Eingänge, aber keinen Ausgang, oder wie meinst du?
Ich denke aber nicht dass es klappt.
Und zum BluRay schauen finde ich das eher hinderlich, da die 3D Brillen das ganze etwas verfälschen.


----------



## Kusanar (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Früher gabs mal Glotzen mit Video-AUSGANG, nicht nur Eingängen. Aber ich glaub seit den Flat-TVs mit HDMI ist damit schluss. Vermutlich wegen HDCP, da man sonst ja mitschneiden könnte... hab mich damit aber schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr beschäftigt, keine Ahnung ob da noch was entsprechendes am Markt ist.


----------



## ricoroci (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Die Zeiten sind schon länger vorbei


----------



## XT1024 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Die billige quick&dirty DIY-Lösung für den PC:

50er LED strip aus Fernost 22 €
arudino uno 7 €
5V 3A Netzteil (hatte ich schon)
Bastelarbeit - unbezahlbar 
die Software zum laufen bringen - ein Kasten Bier

Die Softwarelösung Funktioniert aber die provisorische Befestigung mit Kartonstreifen  ist gar grausig. Da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen. Es muss ja nicht schön aussehen aber wenigstens halten. 
Für 30 € geht der Spaß auch wenn ich daraus irgendwann eine andere Stimmungsbeleuchtung basteln sollte.

https://learn.adafruit.com/adalight-diy-ambient-tv-lighting/overview


----------



## ricoroci (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Wenn ich mir einen guten Bildschirm kaufe, dann klebe ich nicht irgendeinen Mist dahinter, das muss schon nach was aussehen 
Naja, das Problem, finde ich, ist nicht der Preis, sondern einfach die Verfügbsrkeit von guten Lösungen. 
Ein gutes, sauberes und durchdachtes Kit wäre genial, individuell anpassbar und sauber.
Aber gibt es eben nicht.


----------



## DerMega (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Da muss man ja nix dran kleben. ein guter Monitor hat ja z.B. auch eine VESA-Aufnahme an der man einiges befestigen kann, was dann wiederrum die LEDs hält.
Mit n bissl Bastelspass und ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick ist das wirklich easy going.
Hab mir für den Pi das ganze mit 100 LEDs am TV gebaut. Sieht geil aus und ich will nimmer ohne!


----------



## XT1024 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Dann mach's halt besser https://learn.adafruit.com/assets/1455

Fertige Lösungen für entsprechende $$$  aber bei all den möglichen Monitor oder TV-Größen sieht es da bestimmt düster aus.


----------



## Kusanar (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*



XT1024 schrieb:


> https://learn.adafruit.com/adalight-diy-ambient-tv-lighting/overview



Auch ne interessante Variante. Aber wieder nur über USB per Computer ansteuerbar. XBOX / PS4 oder anderes HDMI-Geraffel bleibt aussen vor.


----------



## DerMega (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Der TE hat doch aber auch nur von "PC-Monitoren" gedchrieben. Nixx HDMI Geräte etc.


----------



## Kusanar (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Gibt heutzutage aber auch massenhaft PC-Monitore mit HDMI-Anschlüssen. Da kann man auch mal eine PS3/4 oder anderes dranhängen. Also bevor ich mir was basteln würde, was NUR mit dem PC geht und sonst gar nicht, mach ich mir lieber ein Teil dass PC-unabhängig läuft. Muss ja auch nicht zwingend HDMI sein, du kannst im Prinzip ja alles an Video-Signalen reinfüttern, was du irgendwie auf SVIDEO rüberhieven kannst.

Und wenn mal kein Signal kommt, dann hab ich noch eine schöne diffuse Raumbeleuchtung 

Aber ja, du hast natürlich Recht, dem TE gings nur um einen PC-Monitor


----------



## buggs001 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

So, da bin ich wieder.

Mittlerweile habe ich mein Lightpack-Kit aufgebaut.
War in einer Stunde erledigt, danach anschließen und die Software installieren.
Hat auf Anhieb funktioniert! 

In der Software kann man verschiedene Profile hinterlegen.
Ich habe 3 in Verwendung:
Game = mein Standard, hier werden die Randbereiche vom Monitor abgegriffen.
Film = Hier habe ich die oberen und unteren Bereiche weiter nach innen gezogen um aus den Schwarzen Balken, raus zu kommen.
Hintergrundlicht = Eine konstante Hintergrundbeleuchtung ohne Farbwechsel.

In der Software lassen sich viele Einstellungen, wie Helligkeit, Leuchtkraft bei dunklen Bildbereichen, Gamma, etc. einstellen.
Auch der Bildausschnitt sowie dessen Größe und Zuordnung zu den LEDs lässt sich einstellen.

Es gibt jedoch 2 Probleme:
- Ist beim Start des PC das USB-Kabel angeschlossen und das Lightpack an Spannung, startet mein PC das Windows nicht sondern hängt im Asus-Startbild fest.
- Lightpack funktioniert nicht wenn das Game im Vollbildmodus ist. D.h. hier werden die Farben nicht abgegriffen und somit nicht geregelt. Ich spiele derzeit TheCrew im Vollbild-Fenstermodus und hier ist es kein Problem. Sobald ich allerding auf Vollbildmodus umschalte wars das.
Da die meisten Games jedoch keinen Vollbild-Fenstermodus haben ist das ein Problem.

Mein Fazit:
Grundsätzlich bin ich damit zufrieden. Sieht schon scharf aus 
Die angesprochenen Probleme muss ich noch in den Griff kriegen.
Bin noch am googlen was ich hierzu machen kann.
!Vielleicht kann mir jemand Tipps, oder sogar Lösungen zu meinen Problemen geben!

Hier gibt es auch einen guten Testbericht zum Lightpack
[Testbericht] Lightpack im exklusiven Test – Ambilight fÃ¼r PC, Ouya, Raspberry Pi und Co

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas weiterhelfen.
LG


----------



## ricoroci (7. März 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Kannst du mal ein paar Fotos machen wie das bei dir aussieht und auch von der Rückseite?
Aber das mit dem Vollbildmodus ist ja mies..


----------



## Fouyouk (7. März 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*



buggs001 schrieb:


> So, da bin ich wieder.
> - Ist beim Start des PC das USB-Kabel angeschlossen und das Lightpack an Spannung, startet mein PC das Windows nicht sondern hängt im Asus-Startbild fest.


 
Selbes Problem hatte ich auch... zu 50% hing mein System in ner Bootschleife! Ich hab mir dann einen USB-Switch mit Ein-/Ausschalter gekauft, ist zwar nicht optimal aber besser als jedes mal den USB-Stecker zu ziehen.



buggs001 schrieb:


> So, da bin ich wieder.
> - Lightpack funktioniert nicht wenn das Game im Vollbildmodus ist. D.h. hier werden die Farben nicht abgegriffen und somit nicht geregelt. Ich spiele derzeit TheCrew im Vollbild-Fenstermodus und hier ist es kein Problem. Sobald ich allerding auf Vollbildmodus umschalte wars das.
> Da die meisten Games jedoch keinen Vollbild-Fenstermodus haben ist das ein Problem.



Das wird mit der Software von Lightpack auch nie funktionieren... hau sie gleich wieder von der Platte.
Ich benutze AmbiBox, dort wird ingame das Signal mit Playclaw abgegriffen (funktioniert auch mit der Trialversion!).

Versuch es mal. AmbiBox ist leicht zu konfigurieren und hat auch "Automatische Profile", wodurch es automatisch zwischen Spiele- und Desktopbetrieb umschalten kann. Falls du dennoch Probleme hast kannst dich gerne melden 


Btw. Leider hat das ganze einen Nachteil, du verlierst ca. 10-15% Prozessorlast wenn dein Lightpack läuft (je nachdem wie knackig es eingestellt wurde). Ich musste mich deshalb von meinem I5 2500k trennen


----------



## buggs001 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Danke für die Tipps. 
Software werde ich testen und mich wieder melden.

Dar Bootproblem habe ich zwischenzeitlich versucht mit einer Master/Slave Steckdosenleiste in den Griff zu kriegen.
Das Lightpack startet aber so schnell, dass das Problem nicht verschwindet.
Ich werde mir jetzt eine Box mit Zeitrelais inkl. Stecker und Steckdose bauen.
Am Slave angeschlossen und 30 Sekunden Einschaltverzögerung sollte das Problem lösen. 
(Wozu ist man sonst Elektrotechniker)

Die CPU-Auslastung hat sich verringert nachdem ich bei der Abtastzeit von 50 msec auf 100 msec raufgegangen bin.
Schaltet mir auf 100 msec noch immer schnell genug.
Meinen 3770K habe ich auf 4,4Ghz und merke ich eigentlich keine Einschränkungen.
Auf der GPU merkt man auch eine leichte Läßt, ist aber nicht viel.


----------



## Orka45 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Hi
Ich habe jetzt seit 2 Tagen das AmbiLED HD Kit hinten an meinem Monitor dran. Dieses besitzt ein standartmäßig 3m langes LED Band wovon jede einzeln angesteuert wird
Probleme hatte ich bis jetzt keine damit.

Die Standart Software taugt leider nichts für gaming, da diese nur Spiele im Fenstermodus erfassen kann.
Für Desktop und Filme kann ich das nur uneingeschränkt empfehlen, man kann per Maus Position und Tastenkombination jederzeit den Scanbereich vergrößern oder verkleinern

Mit der AmbiBOX Software und Playclaw unterstützt das ganze dann auch Vollbildspiele, allerdings wechseln die LEDs dann nicht mehr flüssig die Farbe oder helligkeit. Das liegt wohl an Ambibox. Die Software kommt wohl nicht mit 118 LEDs auf einmal klar
Gekostet hat das etwas über 100€, dafür bekommt man ein Kompletpacket und muss nurnoch die passende Software finden.


Ahja, hat von euch vileicht jemand eine Lösung für Folgendes Problem?

Ich habe ein Game, Renegade X , es läuft über UDK 
Das Spiel bietet eine Einstellung für Fenstermodus, in diesem ist das Fenster jedoch nicht maximiert. 
Kann ich das trotzem irgendwie maximieren, oder am besten Randlos machen?


----------



## buggs001 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Ich habe hier etwas zum Rahmenlosen Fenstermodus in jedem Spiel gefunde.
Here's how to enjoy your Lightpack in almost every game, with fullscreen borderless windowed mode : Lightpack
Dann sollte es auch mit der Lighpack-Software funktionieren.
Habs noch nicht getestet, werde ich demnächst jedoch nachholen.
Derzeit habe ich bei TheCrew ja einen Vollbildfenstermodus. 

@ Orka: Das Problem hatte ich auch schon mal.
Einiges probiert aber nichts hat gefruchtet, leider.
Vielleicht mal googlen?


----------



## Orka45 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Danke!
Also das programm funktioniert auf jedenfall, es zieht das Fenstermodus spiel auf Vollbild. Ich habe es gerade getestet
 leider ist rechts noch ein kleiner streifen des Desktops zu sehen. 

Ist aufjeden Fall besser als das geruckel das ich mit AmbiBox habe.


----------



## Fouyouk (7. März 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Hi
> Mit der AmbiBOX Software und Playclaw unterstützt das ganze dann auch Vollbildspiele, allerdings wechseln die LEDs dann nicht mehr flüssig die Farbe oder helligkeit. Das liegt wohl an Ambibox. Die Software kommt wohl nicht mit 118 LEDs auf einmal klar



Warst du schon in den Weiteren Einstellungen?  Die LED Verzögerung muss ganz links sein und die Maximale FPS auf 60 oder (bei einemm 120/144HZ Monitor auf MAX). 

Versuch es mal, damit gibt es auch kein geruckel mehr 



buggs001 schrieb:


> Die CPU-Auslastung hat sich verringert nachdem ich bei der Abtastzeit von 50 msec auf 100 msec raufgegangen bin.
> Schaltet mir auf 100 msec noch immer schnell genug.
> Meinen 3770K habe ich auf 4,4Ghz und merke ich eigentlich keine Einschränkungen.
> Auf der GPU merkt man auch eine leichte Läßt, ist aber nicht viel.



Nunja, ich bin mit einem 144HZ Monitor unterwegs und da hatte meine alte CPU schon ordentlich zu kämpfen, auch ohne das Lightpack. Durch den Verlust von 15% Leistung  lief ich allerdings durchgehend ins CPU-Limit 

Der Umstieg auf den LGA2011-v3  hat dieses Problem aus der Welt geschafft, 6 Kerne sind schon was tolles


----------



## buggs001 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt habe ich die gewünschten Fotos von meinem Lightpack.
Um die Farben schön darzustellen habe ich einfach nach einem bunten Hintergrundbild gegoogelt.
(Wurde danach aber wieder gewechselt, ansonsten kriege ich Augenkrebs ) 

Mein Monitor ist 27" und hat seitlich leider diesen USB-Aufsatz.
Da hier sowieso meine Lautsprecher sind, fällt das später aber gar nicht auf.


----------



## Orka45 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

ok, 60 FPS mit Ambibox sind auf jeden fall flüssiger. Ich muss mal testen wie mein Rechner und die Software damit klarkommt.

Ahja.  Hat eigentlich sonst noch jemand Probleme mit der Profilverwaltung?  ich kann kein neues Profil anlegen. es wird nie Gespeichert.


----------



## buggs001 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Profilverwaltung in Ambibox oder im Prismatik?

Im Prismatik habe ich zufällig ein Profil mit dem Namen "neues Profil" angelegt.
Das kriege ich nicht mehr weg.
Beim Löschversuch stürzt mir immer die Prismatiksoftware ab.
Na dann bleibts eben drauf


----------



## Fouyouk (8. März 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Es ist ein wenig eigenwillig in dieser Hinsicht (mal funktioniert es, dann auf einmal nicht mehr ), versuch mal in Kompatibilität Windows 7 und als Admin starten.

Hier mal meine Einstellungen:


----------



## Orka45 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Die Profilgeschichte Funktioniert trotzdem nicht. Das erhöhen der FPS hat aber auf jeden Fall das ruckeln beseitigt. 
Ich denke das ich Ambibox fürs gamen benutze und die Ambiled Software für den Desktop betrieb


----------



## Fouyouk (8. März 2015)

*AW: Ambilight ähnlicher Nachbau für Monitor*

Ist bei mir ähnlich, mal funktioniert es und auf einmal nicht mehr... :cry:

Ist ja logisch, sobald jedes Frame benutz wird um die Farben zu ändern ist es flüssiger als wenn nur jedes 2. oder 4. beachtet wird. Dafür steigt dann wiederum auch die Prozessorlast.


----------

